# Adobe Revel



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2014)

Adobe Revel used to be Photoshop.com  I could Publish to Photoshop.com from LR and (I think) later when my Photoshop.com account was converted to Adobe Revel.  Now it appears that the Adobe Revel Publish Plugin has been removed from LR5 and there is no option to publish to Adobe Revel from LR.  Have I missed something? Is Adobe Revel no longer being supported by Adobe or is there Adobe Revel integration in LR that I don't know about?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2014)

I've heard rumblings about the Revel team no longer supporting a Publish Services plugin, although I haven't seen an official announcement.  But yes, it looks like they're pushing people towards LR Mobile instead of Revel.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 16, 2014)

The plugin page was taken down a couple of days ago. At that time, the plugin still worked in version 5.5. http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_export_to_revel


----------



## AndreasM (Jul 16, 2014)

As it seems it was a good decision that I switched from Revel to Flickr a few weeks ago.

I still have the Revel plugin and I just checked that it is still working at the moment. But probably Revel will continue to die a slow death.


----------

